# Animal cruelty



## bikerchicspain (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok guys,
we are all from different parts of the world and the laws are all different.

So do you think that your country or county laws are hard enough on those that are caught torturing animals or mistreating them?

I will start, Spain. Laws here for animal cruelty have a lot to be desired, and could be alot better,unfortunately animal cruelty over here is an everyday occurance, I would just like to make it clear that it is not all spanish, other nationalities are just as bad..


----------



## terryo (Mar 13, 2011)

Every culture has different belief's so I think it would be very hard to debate this topic without putting down someone's culture. In NY, the laws are pretty strict when it comes to dogs and cats. Some countries eat dogs and cats. We as New Yorkers find that shocking. We kill rats here any way we can, but other countries feed rats and feel they are their ancestor's . Bull fighting is a sport in some countries, and we feel it is the worse kind of cruelty. So you see, it's very hard to think along the terms of cruelty when each of us have different ways of treating animals. We just have to respect the laws of each countries. Just my HO.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 13, 2011)

I know here in my state that animal cruelty is not taken as seriously as it should be. If it is a dog, or cat, or horse, or something furry and cuddly, people care and get all indignant if abuse is shown. But if it is a reptile, they just plain don't care. 

There is an Asian market downstate where they have these poor turtles, wrapped up in little packages so that they can't move, and all stacked together like egg cartons. These poor things are ALIVE. But multiple calls to the authorities and humane societies has done NOTHING to stop this from happening. We aren't talking about a foreign country here, I mean Detroit, Michigan, USA. 

I personally don't give a rats you-know-what that it is part of their culture to serve animals in that manner. This isn't a foreign country, this is the United States, and here we have laws that are SUPPOSED to be upheld. What if it was in my culture to partake of human flesh? Would that be allowed? You bet not. What if it was puppies, wrapped up and stacked and waiting to be sold for meat? People would be flat out pissed off, charges would be filed, it would be a fiasco. But not for the turtles. No one cares.


----------



## shellysmom (Mar 13, 2011)

In the US, animal cruelty laws are definitely lacking in many areas. Mostly because, as Kristina says, only things that people cuddle with get the most protections. There is a lot of language in animal cruelty laws that specifically exempt certain groups of animals from protection, such as food animals raised in CAFOs, certain animals used in research, etc. Also, I think in many anti-cruelty ordinances and statutes around the country, reptiles and other animals like wildlife are not considered to be awarded automatic protection under the laws, even against against horrible things such as malicious torture. And, even if the type of animal being abused IS protected under the law, but is not a dog or cat or horse, good luck trying to find any law enforcement officials who care enough to take it seriously.

Definitely a lot left to be desired. Especially in regards to farmed animals. I mean, if you're going to eat them, or their by-products like eggs and milk, at least make sure they are treated well while they are alive. The systematic abuse in factory farming that passes for standard practice is appalling. I won't go into details here because I don't want to ruin anyone's appetite, but really... we should be ashamed of ourselves as a society for treating the animals we eat so shockingly bad.


----------



## terryo (Mar 13, 2011)

I think that when people from different cultures come to the US..or if we go to their country...we should respect that country's way of living and also their way of treating animals. In the residential section of China Town NY, there are many people in the market area selling turtles wrapped up unable to move waiting to go in someone's soup. To these people this is just food. There are also people who come here and are shocked to see how we butcher cows and eat them. Go to certain parts of the world, and watch people put out large saucers of milk and food for the rats to eat. They very same rats that we poison and kill any way we can. The list goes on and on. Even now in this century, people abuse, mistreat and torture animals. It will never end....and it doesn't matter where you live. Unfortunately most laws are broken, and not enforced every where you go, and I don't see much going to change either.


----------



## Laura (Mar 13, 2011)

you also need a DA . judge attorney etc.. that know and care enough to understand and procecute.. its Expensive to do so.. lots of Citys etc dont want to waste time or money on animal cases. 
When you get a case the Includes animal issues with drugs etc.. then they might take notice and add that to the charges.. There is just too much other crime and animal cases take the bottom of the stack..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 13, 2011)

I do not think that the law's are strict enough on people who derive pleasure from causing pain to animails. I put those people in the same class as I do pedaphiles and think death would be an appropriate punisment for them. However, I think that the people who mistreat the animal's that we eat are desperate uneducated farmers trying and unfortunately failing to keep food on their own tables. These farmers have an unbelievably high overhead due to ridiculous law's lobbied for by the big meat names in order to keep them under complete control.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 13, 2011)

All laws are useless without enforcement behind them. You could make a million laws and yet if no one enforces them then what do you do?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 13, 2011)

To add to the entire thing is the job of simply trying to decide what is and is not cruelty.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree Terryo each country has its beliefs,

I absoloutly adore rats and would not harm one,

The muslims will only eat meat that died through having its throat cut.

Others worship pigs and cows.

Yes i give live mice to snakes, because to me it is less cruel than putting a live mouse in a freezer and waiting till it freezes, with a snake it takes less than a minute.

We have bullfighting here in Spain and there are 2 sides of the story, Animal lovers say its cruel, bullfighting supporters say if it wasnt for bullfighting this species would be extinct.

I am not a big lover of meat, But i do eat it and how do i know if that poor creature was tortured before dying just so some stupid *** could have a laugh with his mates.

So what is animal cruelty, inducing un necessary suffering to animals, Who makes that judgement ?

If rapist and murders are getting minium sentances then where does that leave inocent animals tortured for someones twisted mind.

Maybe the authorites should take into consideration that most serial killers actually started murdering in their youth on animals..Maybe then they will take notice of an inocent creatures rights..

Wel i feel better for that, Sorry about my ranting..:shy:


----------



## shellysmom (Mar 13, 2011)

Actually, it's "big meat" that causes all the horrendous suffering, not the small independent farmers. www.themeatrix.com


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 13, 2011)

shellysmom said:


> Actually, it's "big meat" that causes all the horrendous suffering, not the small independent farmers. www.themeatrix.com



That is what I was trying to say. I was at a ballet Birthday party with my 4 year old on my phone and was distracted. I am well aware of the issues regarding the products we consume.


----------



## Angi (Mar 13, 2011)

I think that animals that are used for food a treated badly here. I have not seen this first hand but have seen it on shows and read about it. I do eat meat, but think the animals should not be treated cruely before they die. I do see the dairy cows all the time, because I drive by them probably 4 times a week. I hate to see them out standing in muddy manure when it rains. I only use organic milk because the milk process is gross to me. I heard there is a new law here that chickens have to be able to spread there wings. Boy do those chicken farms stink. They don't just smell like chicken poop, but rotting flesh. I also think the laws for dog breeders are not strict enough.

If you haven't seen FOOD, Inc. I recomend watching it.

If you haven't seen FOOD, Inc. I recomend watching it.


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe that one key element to helping animal cruelty is to teach our children to treat animals and their homes with the same respect that they should treat other people with. 

For most issues, this is pretty cut and dry and easy to achieve...... Until dinner time. For me, animals as a food source is a different matter. Maybe that's just rationalization, but it is a reality that I am comfortable with. 

I eat meat and so does the rest of my family. When my kids asked, "Where does this come from?" we have been open and honest with them. We live in a town/area where many people hunt. We have tried to teach our kids that hunters are not bad people, as many Disney movies would lead you to believe. They know the difference between hunters and poachers. They know that responsible hunters do what they can to limit suffering and use the animals after the hunt. If one of my children chooses to become a vegetarian or vegan later in life, I will support them 100%. 

As for mass market meat etc.... In my opinion, the sad truth is that the dairy industry is far more cruel to animals than the meat industry. So if someone is planning to go vegetarian as a way to help animals, you should probably go all in and go Vegan. Boycott all animal products and any company that uses them in any fashion. Food, clothing, makeup, personal grooming products, etc. I'm not willing to do that. I try my best to support local farms, and that is about as far as I am willing to go. 

Not sure if this post actually meant anything.... Just my thoughts.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 13, 2011)

dmmj said:


> All laws are useless without enforcement behind them. You could make a million laws and yet if no one enforces them then what do you do?


I agree.


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > All laws are useless without enforcement behind them. You could make a million laws and yet if no one enforces them then what do you do?
> ...



In addition, criminals commit crimes while law abiding citizens follow the rules. Additional laws will accomplish nothing if our current laws are not even being enforced.


----------



## Angi (Mar 13, 2011)

Rob you make a good point about teaching children to be kind to animal. I think that most of us would not think of that as somethis that should need to be taught because in our homes it is natural. Of course we are kind to animals and would beat our children if they were cruel. But not all children come from kind homes .

A lot of the kids here hunt also. My 11 year old son has a friend that has a rule that he has to prepare and eat anything he kills with the exception of ravens and squirls.

In addition to animal cruelty I also worry about meat and dairy being unhealthy to my family because of the way the animals are kept, treated, feed and the crap they are injected with. We don't eat chicken wings. Someday I am going to buy a deep freeze and then get a cow from the fair. The only problem is I would have to have someone else bid because I couldn't eat something I saw alive. Sorry I am off track and on a tangent. I will stop now.

Rob you make a good point about teaching children to be kind to animal. I think that most of us would not think of that as somethis that should need to be taught because in our homes it is natural. Of course we are kind to animals and would beat our children if they were cruel. But not all children come from kind homes .

A lot of the kids here hunt also. My 11 year old son has a friend that has a rule that he has to prepare and eat anything he kills with the exception of ravens and squirls.

In addition to animal cruelty I also worry about meat and dairy being unhealthy to my family because of the way the animals are kept, treated, feed and the crap they are injected with. We don't eat chicken wings. Someday I am going to buy a deep freeze and then get a cow from the fair. The only problem is I would have to have someone else bid because I couldn't eat something I saw alive. Sorry I am off track and on a tangent. I will stop now.


----------

